# 10 K to spend.. help me out



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

alright guys i got my goat a few months back... got it with som mods already.. kooks ss long tube with 3 inch no cat no muff... LOUD..love it....has lingenfelter CIA and SLP preditor tuner.... i bought a house for the first time so im gettin almost ten k back for tax... i wanna mod the crap outta my car... first things first .. the car handles like junk compared to the vette and viper and other cars n that class.. i want it to handle like that or as close as we can get.. second the rotors are warped so i was thinkin of gettin drilled and slotted rottors and ceramic pads... other than that i want 18's and the rest under the hood... i was thinkin 102mm intake manifold and TB i want the biggest shot of spray i can safely run.. maybe a cam... help me out plz..

Thanks:seeya:


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive got Bayer Rotars and ceramic pads. I LOVE them, they are awesome! they were roughly $500 i think for pads N rotors all around. but dont quote me on that price. They've been on my car for about 15,000 miles and i havent had a problem with them.

As for handling, i noticed a big difference when i got my 19's with smaller sidewall. There seems to be less body roll going into a curve. A new Bushing set and new Coils in the rear.

You could drop 5,000 on a supercharger or a twin turbo set up. I imagine youd be happy with either of those.

There is alot of things you could do with that 10 G's but its our preference as to what comes first. My opinion would be, suspension and brakes then add more power. Goin fast aint fun unless you can stop or turn that corner.

P.S. Dear Santa, id like a tuner for my 04 and a new set of Rubber, sizes are-265/35/19's and 245/35/19s 
Thanks! 
:cheers
LOL


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah my consensus:
pedders track II suspension kit
stop-tech, brembo, baer brake kit or just DBA rotors and hawk/EBC pads
maggie and a cam
dyno tune......of course

thats what i would do if i had 10G's


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would put 1/2 into savings and the rest towards fun stuff. With $5K I would:
1. ported LS2 intake/TB if your an 05/06
2. Typhoon intake mani and TB if your an 04
3. short through if you an M6
4. bushings, springs, drag bags
5. cam, springs, ect
6. dyno tune
7. fresh fluids and filters

Putting the power down is more important then making it at the dyno.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

with ten g's its simple for power just do a cam maybe some heads but ultimately a power adder like a kenne bell or a procharger or if u wana go balls to the wall do an sts turbo system i know a guy whos got the remote turbo system on his 98 z28 the things an animal with stock internals too on only 8psi


----------



## Hendrix-Engineering (Mar 13, 2010)

I would go maggie, less than $4500, ease of install and reliabilty,leaves $5500 for other parts...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hendrix-Engineering said:


> I would go maggie, less than $4500, ease of install and reliabilty,leaves $5500 for other parts...


 Where in the hell are you going to find a Magnusson for less then $4500? :willy:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

give me 10,000$ and Ill let you know what it feels like to go 9 sec. in a quarter mile


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll need more than $10K to go 9sec in the 1320.


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you'd need a LOT more than $10K to get a GTO to handle like a Viper or 'Vette. IMHO, a GTO is far from being in that class of car, more like a Mustang / Challenger / Camaro class. 

If it were me, I'd work on suspension first, because the stock LS2 pumps out more than enough power for "normal" street driving. After I got that sorted out, better brakes, then work on more power. Bring the chassis, suspension, and brakes up to handle what the stock LS2 already puts out, then work on more power.

But hey, it's your money, do what you think is best!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

socal1200r said:


> I think you'd need a LOT more than $10K to get a GTO to handle like a Viper or 'Vette. IMHO, a GTO is far from being in that class of car, more like a Mustang / Challenger / Camaro class.
> 
> If it were me, I'd work on suspension first, because the stock LS2 pumps out more than enough power for "normal" street driving. After I got that sorted out, better brakes, then work on more power. Bring the chassis, suspension, and brakes up to handle what the stock LS2 already puts out, then work on more power.
> 
> But hey, it's your money, do what you think is best!


Yep.


----------

